# looking for a 15" spl/sq sub with roughly $600 us budget



## StarLord (6 mo ago)

I am looking to build a box in my car and have around a $750 Canadian budget for a sub and around a $500 -6 budget for an amp and would like to get the most out of each. can people steer me in the direction of what I should be looking at?


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

SQL Series







stereointegrity.com


----------



## cowdog360 (Jan 17, 2021)

Dwarteacher said:


> SQL Series
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came here to say SI SQL-15 and for a great amp, a DAmore E1000.1 or E1500.1.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll third the SQL 15 recommendation, and maybe run it off the Zapco Z-2KD in the classified section.









Zapco Z-2KD


Had this amp for a few years, runs mint. Used to run some Audiofrog subs. I'm selling my car so I'm selling my setup as well.




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Quadruple the SQL. I have a brand new 15" sitting in my garage collecting dust waiting for me to get the urge to port a box. I have 2 12s sealed and they rock my world every day.


----------



## ScaryfatkidGT (Mar 31, 2012)

Single 15" EVL Series 2500 Watt Complete Bass Package w Amplifier


Skar Audio designed this single 15" EVL series 2,500 watt loaded subwoofer package to provide an all-in-one solution to add powerful bass to your vehicle. Featuring an EVL-1X15D2 loaded sub enclosure, RP-1500.1D monoblock amplifier, and a SKAR4ANL-OFC amp wiring kit.



www.skaraudio.com





or Memphis Mojo or Kicker Q class stuff


----------



## StarLord (6 mo ago)

are these sundown subs any good? 





U Series (1500W)


At Sundown Audio we have one goal in mind, and that is total customer satisfaction. Sundown Audio only builds and sells products that meet our exacting standards for quality.




www.sundownaudio.com


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

Read that it will answer your question.










Wanting a good 15" up to $650.


I need a 15" that will get really loud with my SoundQubed S1-1250 1250 watts RMS. I will spend up to $650. Do I need a bigger amp? I dont want to get a new alternator I have a 2016 Honda Civic EX-T. My 2008 Honda Accords lights werent dimming when the bass hit with that amp and a 4 channel amp...




www.diymobileaudio.com


----------



## StarLord (6 mo ago)

ItsonlyaHONDA said:


> Read that it will answer your question.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was planning to basically build a box as large as my trunk so maybe sundown is more they way to go? do they sound ok with music two as i don't want just bass but I do want it to slam out of town


----------



## ItsonlyaHONDA (Sep 9, 2021)

The SQL will blow the sundown out of the water in output and in music. 4 ppl suggested the SQL for a reason. Now if you want the sundown have at it. But my suggestion still stands with the SQL. This is the box I was planning on building for mine. But u can go a little bigger and tune a little lower. But that's what fits in my trunk.






Subwoofer box 15 inch subwoofer


15 inch subwoofer box design, ported box plan, 3D model. Net internal volume 3.50 cubic feet, port area 40.00 square inches, tuning frequency 26 Hz. Subwoofer box calculator online




subbox.pro


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

StarLord said:


> I was planning to basically build a box as large as my trunk so maybe sundown is more they way to go? do they sound ok with music two as i don't want just bass but I do want it to slam out of town


Sundown and Stereo Integrity are made in the same building. They share common components but the SQL are designed for SQ 1st and Loud 2nd. Sundown are designed for SPL 1st and if you're comparing dollar for dollar the SQL is much more musical but is also more power hungry. If you don't care about going deep or being accurate and only want loud then the Sundown will get louder on equal power and survive abuse longer. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYA EL (Nov 3, 2021)

Can't go wrong with a American bass xmaxxx monster 15 they will take 4k all day and very musical obviously the box will determine the SQ fore the most part but assuming the box is right it sounds great


----------



## spokey9 (12 mo ago)

ICON 15" 1250W Subwoofer by SSA®


Since 2001, SSA® has quickly become the online car audio store to visit for quality name brand car audio products. We sell only the best batteries, subwoofers, amplifiers, sound deadening & more. We Finance! 60 second credit decision!




store.soundsolutionsaudio.com





I've heard one of those on 2k in a ported box tuned to 32hz...it sounded very nice...


----------

